# War Scythe



## chongmagic (Jun 11, 2019)

I call it the Four Horseman and it sounds great so far. Probably one of my favorite fuzz pedals yet.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 11, 2019)

Annnnd I just noticed I put Horseman instead of Horsemen. Gotta fix that


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 11, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Annnnd I just noticed I put Horseman instead of Horsemen. Gotta fix that



Also the Octave isn't working right it sputters and seems to have a short. Probably the leg of the LED touching one of the 3pdt switch wires.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 12, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Annnnd I just noticed I put Horseman instead of Horsemen. Gotta fix that


Four horse man? That's a big guy! Those mistakes are frustrating. It looks great by the way!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 12, 2019)

Corrected version lol









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 12, 2019)

The octave is still kind of spitty sometimes. Not sure if one of my trannys is bad. Any voltages to compare with?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 13, 2019)

The graphics will haunt my dreams tonight. Well done.


----------

